# Anyone have problems with Eircom Broadband?



## linkswoman (18 Mar 2006)

Hi

Got Eircome broadband 6 months ago.  Have constant problems with connection.  Eircom have checked out line, modem etc.  Can't find fault.  Either DSL drops or IP address drops.   Anyone else have that problem?

Replies appreciated.

Linkswoman


----------



## sabrina (18 Mar 2006)

*Re: Anyone have problems with Eirocm Broadband?*

We had same problems and they tried different modems etc etc but nothing worked so we cancelled it and returned all products by reg post.  They then continued to charge us for it and previous for the months that they spent trying to install it.  It took many letters and copies of e-mails and telephone conversations for them to credit our bill with over 270 euro for all the over charges etc... i then promptly moved to Newtel for my phone calls and irishbroadband for internet..... and i must say irishbroad band are brillant.  Its just a pity that we cant get irishbroadband connection to our new home when we move in a couple of months!  I will never deal with eircom again.  I have delt with them in the past through work etc and its like banging you head of a brick wall.... company is a like a chocolate teapot..... useless!


----------



## burkemg (19 Mar 2006)

*Re: Anyone have problems with Eirocm Broadband?*

I've had eircom Broadband for nearly 18 months.

I can only recall one time where I lost service (fault in the area).

I have a Zyxel box and it has never given any problems.


----------



## clicker (21 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I have a similar ongoing problem but I'm with BT Ireland. The line/connection keeps dropping and I get a message to say that it "Cannot find Server". Last year BT got Eircom to check the line and they changed the modem etc but none of this helped and I got so fed up that eventually I gave up ringing the technical support and just put up with it. 

As far as I can see my problems seemed to start around the time they doubled the broadband speed last year. Since they've increased the speed again some weeks ago my connection goes down constantly with the "cannot find server" message. I finally got so frustrated last week that I rang the technical support again. I was told that my problem was my firewall and that I should switch it off. Now, I'm not too good on the IT front but I was a bit gob smacked when they told me to do this. When I queried it with the technician (I only have the standard XP firewall that came with the computer) I was told (rather rudely) that it was up to me and that it's my problem if I don't want to switch the firewall off!

I'm beginning to think that I may just change to NTL, at least then I won't be relying on telephone lines.


----------



## Sapele (21 Mar 2006)

A few people recently have reported connection problems like that -- some have downgraded their package to a lower download speed and got a more stable connection.

Check your speeds at this site http://www.irishisptest.com

Are you on BT option 1 , 2 , or 3?


----------



## clicker (23 Mar 2006)

I've been with BT since the days when they were esatclear so I had to ring them today to check which Option I'm on! I am on Option 3 which should give me 3Mbps but when I ran the speed test last night I was only getting an average download speed of 155 and average upload speed of 159 ........ so I guess I'll be phoning the technical support again tonight! 

Thanks for the link Sapele.


----------



## Sapele (23 Mar 2006)

No problem clicker. Wow that download speed is terrible. Even though I have my issues with esatBT I will admit my connection with them was stable -- I was also on Option 3 and got a consistent 2.56 Mbps download score at irishisptest and 318 kbps upload. Of course downloading something in the background or online gaming may badly affect your score too.


----------



## clicker (23 Mar 2006)

Just tried it again now and it's testing at 2.35 and 173 which is definitely an improvement! It seemed to be incredibly slow last night alright. I think I will run some more speed tests over the next couple of days and see how they go before I get back on to them. 

Thanks again,

clicker


----------



## monstie (23 Mar 2006)

we had the very same problems for months and months, eircom didnt care less, rang them about 50 times, cost a fortune. i know very little about computers but after fiddling about with it for while i changed the channel it was connected to and havent had any bother since.you can change the channel on broadband support homepage.


----------



## Dub45 (24 Mar 2006)

clicker said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar ongoing problem but I'm with BT Ireland. The line/connection keeps dropping and I get a message to say that it "Cannot find Server". Last year BT got Eircom to check the line and they changed the modem etc but none of this helped and I got so fed up that eventually I gave up ringing the technical support and just put up with it.
> 
> ...


 
It is very probable that your problems are down to the line quality particularly as they began with the increases in speed. There are lots of problems like this highlighted in threads in the bb forum on www.boards.ie

I experienced severe problems when Smart had their increased speeds experiment over the Christmas period up to then I had never had any problems with my line but soon began experiencing cut offs etc.

An important point to remember is that line quality is not fixed and apparently can vary alarmingly depending on various conditions.

The best option is to drop back to a lower speed and see if you can get an improvement that way.

If you do a google search for something like 'dsl line quality' you will find lots of reading material in the meantime this example might be of interest to line quality sufferers.

http://www.adslguide.org.uk/qanda.asp?faq=technical


----------



## clicker (28 Mar 2006)

I haven't had a chance to check all this out yet but thanks for the info/links. 

There seems to be lots of reading material there!


----------



## Eng Car 1 (19 Jun 2009)

Just looking to bump this thread. My Eircom Broadband keeps giving me trouble. I cant connect and get messages saying 

PPPoE/DHCp  Please wait while the WAN connection type is determined.

Then on Eircom Homepage both the primary and secondary DNS server info says. 

 Name server not available. both IP address and IP gateway are 0.0.0.0.

Some days the connection is fine, and its hit and miss whether it connects.

FWIW Eircom support are absolutely, cant even unsterstand what the call centre staff are saying!


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Jun 2009)

You could follow us , and move to BT . We have the basic 'total talk' and have no problems . Started with BT broadband only and no problems either .

Eircom do want us back though ..........They sent a representative to us last week offering line rental , broadband , plus 200 free Meteor minutes , evening/weekends for a total of 45 euro  .

Only negative with BT is that they do not offer a monthly direct debit ...........Its every 2 months


----------

